#ubuntu-cy 2014-06-16
<anti-freeze> Hey people
#ubuntu-cy 2014-06-20
<anti-freeze> tetris4, Hey tetris
<tetris4> alo
<anti-freeze> Whats up?
<tetris4> kala leme
<tetris4> esi?
<anti-freeze> Pername. Been up to anything interesting?
